# good pedals and crank for a clydesdale



## rideitlikeistoleit (Sep 4, 2017)

i currently have a 2018 giant escape 3 with stock parts i broke the pedal and crank and it stripped im looking for suggestions on a good crankset and some pedals for a 6'4 350 pound rider with a budget


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

I run shimano saint cranks. Been problem free for 3 years now. Pedal wise DMR v12s or ht component pedals have been great for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Yep. Saints are pretty tough cranks. Zee also. Are you running a single ring on it? 

I use Fyxation Mesa pedals on any build where the customer wants flats but doesn't have a preference. Never had any complaints yet.


----------



## rideitlikeistoleit (Sep 4, 2017)

NYrr496 said:


> Yep. Saints are pretty tough cranks. Zee also. Are you running a single ring on it?
> 
> I use Fyxation Mesa pedals on any build where the customer wants flats but doesn't have a preference. Never had any complaints yet.


has 3


----------



## rideitlikeistoleit (Sep 4, 2017)

NYrr496 said:


> Yep. Saints are pretty tough cranks. Zee also. Are you running a single ring on it?
> 
> I use Fyxation Mesa pedals on any build where the customer wants flats but doesn't have a preference. Never had any complaints yet.


also do you know if i have to replace the whole drive train or can i just replace the crank arm and the pedals


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

You can replace only the cranks and pedals. I'm not positive that Zees can take three rings. I've only seen them set up as singles.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Zee is a single. There;s XT, SLX and Deore. I was going to also suggest Surly OD but it's a double. I have it on two bikes. That thing is a tank.


----------



## rideitlikeistoleit (Sep 4, 2017)

NYrr496 said:


> Zee is a single. There;s XT, SLX and Deore. I was going to also suggest Surly OD but it's a double. I have it on two bikes. That thing is a tank.


i was thinking about deore after looking at all the suggestions but are the arms steel


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

rideitlikeistoleit said:


> i was thinking about deore after looking at all the suggestions but are the arms steel


No. Forged aluminum. They're pretty damn tough.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Been running Time ATAC pedals as heavy as 320 pounds and haven't missed a beat. Still have and use the original pair I bought 6+ years ago. They are beat to hell and back but still going. Just gotta take them apart once a year and clean and grease them. I haven't even had to replace any of the bearings or bushings. 

Cranks...I run SRAM on two of my bikes right now. They've been great. My Release has Raceface but it's a new bike so no report of them yet but it seems nice and burly so I don't expect any issues.


----------



## TheNip73 (Jul 28, 2009)

I second Time ATAC.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MtbChris76 (Apr 29, 2017)

I snapped a pedal out of a crank when I was 330 pounds, then I bought raceface Chester crank and pedals....feels like you're standing on a cement foundation, solid!


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

I've been running RaceFace Turbine 1x cranks. I'm hovering around 350 right now, I mash on them and my drive train; and I stand quite a bit on my pedals (Shimano Clipless) and haven't busted anything yet. I try to be more of a finesse rider since my weight is up.


----------



## evobeaner (Aug 16, 2008)

Have some great pedals from Funn that have been on my bike for at least 8 years or so. I have no idea if they still make them but also have good luck with truvativ holzfeller cranks.
About 335 lbs for me. I have had atom lab pedals last me a couple rides only for reference.


----------



## 608566 (Mar 28, 2012)

rideitlikeistoleit said:


> i currently have a 2018 giant escape 3 with stock parts i broke the pedal and crank and it stripped im looking for suggestions on a good crankset and some pedals for a 6'4 350 pound rider with a budget


Zee are not really much more then slightly beefed up Deore. Saint's are so strong cause they are hollow and heavy. But I miss my pair. I rode Zee's but I had them cut down for my daughters bike to 125's. I am riding SRAM GX1400 with the removable spider. Also hollow. Haven't noticed them having any issues but I am curious if the Saint's would feel more plugged in.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

You dont need all this on a fitness bike. Problem was simply cheap, bottom of the end parts.

None of these guys looked at the bike, it doesnt leave the pavement (its basically a straight bar road bike)

A deore crankset is more than enough. I was 360lbs when I started riding. Yet to damage a crank. Rode trails with a deore crank for almost 5 yrs not a single problem. 280s now working to get back to weight I should be. I dont have heavy duty cranks on ANY of my bikes. i just avoid carbon fiber. fat bike is full rigid, raceface a-effect cranks. i beat the crap out of that bike.

You dont need steel crank arms or heavy duty DH cranks. Just decent cranks that arent bottom of the barrel and decent pedals. No need to spend big bucks.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 608566 (Mar 28, 2012)

We he is totally right I presumed you were doing a lot of riding standing up with small drops and jumping. Anything with a modern bottom bracket should be great. SRAM, Truvativ, Shimano etc. I would just stay away from the more niche and classic square tapper bottom brackets or any of the od things. I would say a modern treaded external bearing BB with the cheapest cranks you can by. I run clarris I think on my city bike. it is a trip but I only really use the middle ring. It is a heavy but pretty stiff crank.


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

I didn't look at the bike either, ha. You literally must have been riding it like you stole it.


----------



## Wedgewing (Oct 19, 2016)

I am 6'4" 245#. Size 14 shoe ..... started with RaceFace Chesters and really liked them. Ran across James Wilson's Catalyst Pedals and these are awesome !!! He started off changing the foot position on pedals and this makes sense. Love them

They are the same width but longer fore and aft... super stable and I don't get anymore pedal strikes with them compared to smaller pedals.

https://pedalinginnovations.com/









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTMNealio (Jun 17, 2016)

My pinky toe knuckle would always be sore after I rode because it would hang off the side of the pedal. So I bought a set of VP Harriers which are the biggest pedals I could find. My foot stopped hurting and they are an awesome platform. Super thin also.

VP-Harrier


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

Shimano Hollowtech cranks should all be good. Just make sure you treat the pinch bolts with anti-seize and use a torque wrench to tighten.

One more tip ... Problem solvers makes and aluminum, preload adjustment cap that can assist keeping the cranks arm in place. The stock plastic one will rip if pitch too much torque on it.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

+1 for Raceface Turbine cranks and VP Harrier pedals


----------

